# FreeBSD 4.11 KDE 3.3 (where is shutdown button)



## NewUse (May 15, 2011)

I am new in X and KDE, but it seems a little strange, I can't find shutdown button in KDE. I have uncommented running X in /etc/ttys, so it is auto-starting now, but I can't shutdown X  There is no shutdown button (only logout or cancel, even Ctrl+Alt+Del does not help, the same menu), and there is no ACPI on my PC (it is too old).

So, should there be any shutdown button?

The only trouble during installation was that I couldn't find correct configuration for my VGA adapter and CRT-monitor, so I had to delete /etc/X11/XF86Config to be able to start my PC, so there is no config file for XFree86 could the trouble be here?

Sorry for my English,
Best regards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2011)

FreeBSD 4.11 and XFree86 are so extremely End-Of-Life that you will probably not receive any answers other than: 1) please don't connect it to the Internet 2) start over with a new installation from this millennium.


----------



## NewUse (May 15, 2011)

Yes, FreeBSD 4.11 is too old, but my PC is much older. And there is no Internet there.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 15, 2011)

NewUse said:
			
		

> Yes, FreeBSD 4.11 is too old, but my PC is much older. And there is no Internet there.



There should be not many issues (if any) with older computers with FreeBSD 7.4 or 8.2.

If you are intent on sticking with the 4 series FreeBSD look into DragonflyBSD.

~


----------



## pkubaj (May 15, 2011)

Just install 8.2-RELEASE and some light WM, e.g. FVWM. If you can run KDE3, FVWM will run without any problem.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 20, 2011)

> If you can run KDE3, FVWM will run without any problem


Is there any difference in perfomance between KDE3.3 & KDE3.5?


----------



## pkubaj (May 20, 2011)

I don't know as I haven't used KDE3.x at all, but I believe it's just like KDE4.6 and 4.3 or GNOME 2.32 and 2.20 - no difference in performance.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 20, 2011)

That is on my mind too. So what for is _that_ old software? FreeBSD requirements did not change a lot since then.


----------

